

IPad cannibalizing iPods, not Macs  - lukeqsee
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/05/early-sales-data-suggests-ipad-cannibalizing-ipods-not-macs.ars

======
makecheck
_Every_ device Apple makes (iPhone, iPad, iPod) is capable of playing music,
and beyond that, a heck of a lot of people have iPods already. Those iPods
will last at least a few years. It should not be surprising at all that iPod
sales are finally dying down.

Apple is being smart by expanding into new product lines; that way, they
continue to make profits, while people "hold onto" their purchased items. It
would have been stupid to not make anything new and just expect steady iPod
revenues for eternity.

------
iamdave
I'm probably just another curmudgeon (which is probably an oxymoronic
expression, when talking about the iPod), but something about having the iPod
in my pocket and listening to music walking to work appeals to me a lot more
than having it on an ipad.

